# No poo meet for us :(



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This was our weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh they are so cute! That close up is a framer for sure. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohhh look at their little faces all smooshed up together! So cute. Jake, Willow and Penny had their own mini-meet 

x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna what lovely pics of your poos....

Poor Kiki, this was the closest I got to a poo meet this weekend!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh Donna, I'm sure you'll make the next one. You've got a mini poo meet everyday at your house. They are both gorgeous, beautiful, beautiful faces and the most fabulous colouring xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Donna what lovely pics of your poos....
> 
> Poor Kiki, this was the closest I got to a poo meet this weekend!


She is so cute!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love that picture Marzi, it made me laugh x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

all good photo's, love the one of Jake and Willow really close, that is a framer.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

love these photos especially the face portrait of them both :love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photos Donna .. ahhh so cute you had your own poo meet, I did the same and just enjoy my dogs at home


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah me too Donna 

Molly missed out big time....

Marzi...Kiki is theee cutest little poo ever, just love her petite happy little face 

xxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

We missed you!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:Ahhhhh Donna they were thinking of us .., :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We missed you Donna for sure...those pics are amazing! Glad u had a good weekend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww Donna we missed you we talked about how much we missed you several times Your babies looked like they had a great weekend though what cute pictures!! Love Willow and Jake!! The heat here was incredible thank god we found some shade for our picnic ha! I feel so tired now cause of the heat...Molly is wiped out!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Awww Donna we missed you we talked about how much we missed you several times Your babies looked like they had a great weekend though what cute pictures!! Love Willow and Jake!! The heat here was incredible thank god we found some shade for our picnic ha! I feel so tired now cause of the heat...Molly is wiped out!


It was really hot here today too. We stayed in side most of the day. I moaned to Hubby about missing out and he said I will make sure we are at the next one!! Willow is getting spay on 7/16 so if you guys meet up some time in aug we will be there.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds great!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> It was really hot here today too. We stayed in side most of the day. I moaned to Hubby about missing out and he said I will make sure we are at the next one!! Willow is getting spay on 7/16 so if you guys meet up some time in aug we will be there.


That would be awesome!!


----------

